# Macky's cubefreak.net site is down



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 16, 2008)

I had trouble accessing www.cubefreak.net so I emailed Macky ( Shotaro Makisumi <removed email> ). He says he was aware of the problem. The site is in the process of moving to a new server.

His site is often referenced by people in this forum.

This thread can be removed once his site comes back.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 16, 2008)

I realized this awhile ago, I just hoped someone else would post about it :\ I miss his cubing stuff!


----------



## tikva (Dec 16, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I realized this awhile ago, I just hoped someone else would post about it :\ I miss his cubing stuff!



Yeah, me too.

You can see the site as it appeared on Feb 15 2008 here:
http://web.archive.org/web/20080215075718/http://www.cubefreak.net/


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Dec 18, 2008)

I just started to get back into BLD and his site has the only 3-cycle method tutorial I know of! I can solve BLD in about 8 to 9 minutes using PJK's method and I think I'm ready to move onto 3-cycle. I hope Macky finds a new server soon!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 19, 2008)

You know that you can just view the cache off google


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't notice. I haven't been there for a while.


----------



## brunson (Dec 24, 2008)

Macky's domain registration is in the name of Derek Hsu (any relationship to Anthony?) and was using derek.net's DNS servers. Those DNS servers seem to be down, I wonder if that's the source of the problem and not Macky's actual site.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 30, 2008)

Macky's site is *up* again! Yay!!!11!! (I thought I first posted this to the How-To section, because it has so much how-to stuff in it. Someone (pjk?) moved this thread to Off-Topic Discussion at some point.)

Macky is still reorganizing links at this site, so don't be surprised if certain pages are "not found".


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I'm gonna cry! I love that site so much!


----------

